# Any downhill/freestyle skiers here?



## cannetix Inc (Oct 25, 2017)

Wheres your favorite place to ride? *Whistler-Blackcomb *here!


----------



## fearnoevil (Feb 4, 2018)

Alta/Snowbird is some of the best skiing and snow conditions I've come across, plus you're surrounded by another 8 ski resorts all within about an hour or so of Salt Lake City, so if you ever want to spend 2 weeks in one place and yet not ski the same run twice, I'd say this is heaven for skiiers, a little less so for boarders (at least not at Alta or Deer Valley).
After that I loved skiing Heavenly in Tahoe and Big Sky, Montana ;?)


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 4, 2018)

There was a dude named reddan on here ....he use to talk about skiing all the time ....pretty much everyday ....The weird part was,he said his favorite slope was sitting between two strange men in the front seat of an old Toyota pick up .....something about working a pole in each hand .......he also believed the earth was flat......((shrugg))

@curious2garden @srh88 did I miss anything about RD's ski career?

@Bob Zmuda boards i think


----------



## fearnoevil (Feb 5, 2018)

Pretty nice and informative video about some of the great aspects of Alta/Snowbird, although she's kind of annoyingly bubbly, lol, but covers a lot of what I like about this twin resort ;?)


----------



## Sour Wreck (Feb 5, 2018)

@BobBitchen is a big skier i believe...


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 6, 2018)

In mammoth now, drinking coffee, waiting on chr 2 to open........


----------



## TacoMac (Feb 6, 2018)

I tried skiing once.

ONCE.

My skiing career lasted about 8 minutes into the beginners lesson. After busting my ass 4 times trying to "plant and pivot", I took 'em off and never touched them again.

My ice skating career was actually shorter.

After walking like some sort of drunken paraplegic to the ice, I was pushed by a friend to "get me going", went down, slid about 20 feet, crawled back to the carpet, took 'em off and never touched them again.

To this day, I love to watch down hill skiing competitions though, especially the Super G. Skating I can do without.


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 6, 2018)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/rollitup-2016-ski-and-board-club.924707/page-17#post-14034258


----------



## fearnoevil (Feb 8, 2018)

BobBitchen said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/t/rollitup-2016-ski-and-board-club.924707/page-17#post-14034258


WHHAAAT??? Man I hadn't heard that, damn! I grew up watching his films in the 70's and 80's, they were an inspiration! I remember No Boundaries, Steep and Deep and so many others. Well he lived a good life and had one of the best careers I can think of bar none, RIP ;?)


----------



## fearnoevil (Feb 8, 2018)

BobBitchen said:


> In mammoth now, drinking coffee, waiting on chr 2 to open........


Never made it to Mammoth, how does it compare to Heavenly? One of the more memorable trips there, think it was spring of '75, best spring skiing I can remember, beautiful weather, women skiing in bikini's, even saw a real beauty streaking, as in bare-ass, lol,<sigh> Sure miss those days ;?D


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 8, 2018)

IMHO, Mammoth is the best in Calif/Nevada, blows away Tahoe, Friends from Truckee (employees at Kirkwood ) have been coming to Mammoth this year. I do enjoy Kirkwood, Squaw, & Alpine, but they have nothing on Mammoth.
618 in last year, 246 in in January alone ........
Also the best corn snow, April - July.
Not a great snow year this year, about half snow of normal but.....
 
instagram post from this morning, ch 23......

peace, boB


----------



## Sour Wreck (Feb 8, 2018)

nice, i miss snow skiing. getting old, lol...


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 8, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> nice, i miss snow skiing. getting old, lol...


Me too, but old doesn't stop you from skiing. Plenty of 80 & 90 yr olds ski daily.
age is in your head...


----------



## Sour Wreck (Feb 8, 2018)

BobBitchen said:


> Me too, but old doesn't stop you from skiing. Plenty of 80 & 90 yr olds ski daily.
> age is in your head...



don't disagree. if i lived close i would be on the slopes


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 8, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> don't disagree. if i lived close i would be on the slopes


I get ya, I "only" have a 684 mile round trip drive, weekly ,
worth every mile.......


----------



## Sour Wreck (Feb 8, 2018)

BobBitchen said:


> I get ya, I "only" have a 684 mile round trip drive, weekly ,
> worth every mile.......



fuuuuuck !!!! you committed !!!!


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 8, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> fuuuuuck !!!! you committed !!!!


or should be.......


----------



## Sour Wreck (Feb 8, 2018)

BobBitchen said:


> or should be.......


----------

